# ACB Playoffs



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

Tau Cerámica
vs







DKV Joventut 








Adecco Estudiantes
vs







Real Madrid









FC Barcelona
vs







Auna Gran Canaria








Pamesa Valencia
vs







Unicaja Malaga


Maybe the best playoffs of the history of ACB??? Though Tau is the favourite, all the teams except Joventut (without Jamie Arnold)and Auna (Pat Burke went to Real Madrid) have serious options of winning the title.

At quarterfinals the most exciting series are the Madrid derby, and Pamesa-Unicaja.

Estudiantes vs. Real Madrid, will repeat the ULEB semifinals. A good NBA comparison would be a Nets (Estudiantes) vs Mavericks (Real Madrid). Defense and fast breaks versus shooters and offensive talent.

Pamesa vs. Unicaja, means a great roster with a lot of NBA-caliber players (Pack, Oberto, Rigaudeau...) but without the mental strength against a team that was reborn thanks to Scariolo and that has made one of the best second rounds of the history of ACB. 'Sweet Lou' Bullock could do a lot of damage and Walter Herrmann will make a great series, surely...(though anybody could make great games against Paraiso's defense  )

Then Tau-Joventut probably will be a sweep (Tau is too good and without Arnold, Joventut will need Marco to play his best game against a Calderon without backup (Prigioni is injured) and help Rudy Fernandez.

I think the winner of Barça vs Auna is very clear, with the comeback of ****a now Ilievski will play and Barça will have a true PG. Barça has lost its 4 games against the Canary teams in the regular season, and they'll need to play concentrated or Auna could be the surprise.


----------



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

with Ilievisk playing Varejao is out, right?


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>guilherme.rcf</b>!
> with Ilievisk playing Varejao is out, right?


Yes, Varejao is out. Barça doesn't have a good point guard without Ilievski and they need him a lot.


----------



## ChitwoodStyle (Oct 9, 2003)

Joventut could get hot though like during King's Cup and pull off an upset. There must be a conspiracy to keep the Madrid teams playing each other all the time, not really all the time but they did just play in ULEB semi's a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

Tau Cerámica 0
vs







DKV Joventut 0








Adecco Estudiantes 0
vs







Real Madrid 1









FC Barcelona 0
vs







Auna Gran Canaria 0








Pamesa Valencia 0
vs







Unicaja Malaga 0

First game: Adecco Estudiantes 85 (Jimenez 17 pts 8 rbs)Real Madrid 87 (Herreros 20 pts 5 rbs) with 1 OT


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>AMR</b>
> 
> First game: Adecco Estudiantes 85 (Jimenez 17 pts 8 rbs)Real Madrid 87 (Herreros 20 pts 5 rbs) with 1 OT



How much audience ? :grinning:


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

15.000 people were in Vistalegre


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>AMR</b>!
> 15.000 people were in Vistalegre


Hehe, how did I imagine it :yes:

It was a rhetorical question


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>italianBBlover</b>!
> 
> 
> Hehe, how did I imagine it :yes:
> ...


I supposed it  what's the record of attendance to a Lega game????


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>AMR</b>!
> 
> 
> I supposed it  what's the record of attendance to a Lega game????


I know that Estudiantes make often that numbers, and it was a city derby too 

The italian record ? Officially 14,348 people for Game1 of the Rome-Milan Final serie of season 1982-83, but "unofficially" they were around 16-17,000.

The record of this season are the (officially) *9,318* of Pesaro VS Siena on february 2









Almost surely this record will be brocken during the play off at Pesaro (very probable) or Rome (hardly; but if the team will go ahead ...).


----------

